# Coding Audit Policies and Procedures/Guidelines



## dballard2004 (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a copy of their sites coding audit guidelines and policies and procedures that they are willing to share, please? My site is in the process of creating our own and would like see others to have a general idea of what to include. Thanks. 

Please e-mail to drballard@chdmeridian.com


----------

